

Kubernetes eating marathon/aurora's lunch? - lirreraus

I feel there exists significant overlap between kubernetes and mesos.<p>but mesos community announced to work with kubernetes( I view it as a good pivot for mesos as a company, given how google has formed a pr alliance behind kubernetes, including IBM, redhat etc)<p>my feeling is that even mesos finds synergy with kubernetes and joins its alliance, marathon&#x2F;aurora will be in an awkward situation. So I felt it is a bad move for mesos as an community.<p>what is your comment?
======
SEJeff
Sans Aurora, it seems relatively obvious that docker "won" when it comes to
shipping code and deploying applications. Marathon certainly takes advantage
of this fact. I don't think it really matters. Mesos can work with kubernetes
and vice versa. The more the two can inter-operate, the better options you as
a user have.

Both are excellent tools.

